# Handgun range and lessons in Quad Cities?



## Shinken (Feb 10, 2008)

Besides "Shooting Sports" in Moline (they seem to be swamped silly these days), can anyone recommend a good range/instruction (especially if NRA certified) in the Quad Cities area? I am interested in private, one-on-one lessons if possible. While at it... best place to buy handguns in the QC? I checked Gander Mountain and B&B and was not very impressed.

Thanks folks :mrgreen:

CC

disclosure: I have posted this question in another forum with the hopes that either board may provide a bull's eye answer 

I also hope this is the correct area to post such question, I eye balled the sections, and this one seemed the most proper to me.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

This is a regional question and should be posted in the regional area of the forum. :smt023


----------



## Shinken (Feb 10, 2008)

JS, thanks for moving this thread to the right area.

CC


----------



## Shinken (Feb 10, 2008)

Update: Shooting Sports in Moline is a grand place to get some lessons and indoor range.

CC


----------



## Iowatransplant (Apr 6, 2013)

*instruction*

QCI Firearms Training in Bettendorf.

QCI Firearms Training -- Professional Firearms Instruction throughout the Midwest

The instructor is NRA certified.


----------

